# Mama Eagle and a few other birds....



## EricD (Sep 25, 2010)

Always a little action down where the Eagles hang out!



1 Female Bald Eagle, now both male and female are back!







2 I believe Juvi Red Shouldered Hawk






3  Male Wood Duck...they are everywhere down by the creek






4






5 Juvi Yellow Night Crown Heron i fond when i was getting pics of the shuttle


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 25, 2010)

Dude, as a birder, I am so jealous of where you live....

Great shots.  :thumbup:


----------



## DxAxN (Sep 25, 2010)

I really like #4


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 25, 2010)

Eric
#2 is an excellent photo of the bird. I think it would be perfect if you even out the background.

#1 looks as though it is an HDR version, did you do any PP on this shot?


----------



## EricD (Sep 26, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Eric
> #2 is an excellent photo of the bird. I think it would be perfect if you even out the background.
> 
> #1 looks as though it is an HDR version, did you do any PP on this shot?



Thanks....


#2 Hawk was in the shade under a tree and that brown in the BG is a giant Oak Tree. No way I could crop the photo to even out BG.

#1   No HDR, wouldn't even know how to do it! Cloudy days are my favorite as were the conditions this day!


----------



## Einstein (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow great shots eric, all are incredibly sharp. 3/4 are my favs, great DOF on both. I only wish the head of the ducks reflection wasn't cut out in 3!


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Mauravdl (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow - I'm in awe


----------



## MaryHK (Sep 27, 2010)

#4 is my favorate. The bird looks clever and elegant.


----------



## Art Photographers (Sep 27, 2010)

I love your Bird shots as always Eric. But as I get into my Hawks more I see how many different species there are. I am not sure about that Hawk being a Red Shoulder Hawk. I wanna say its a young Broadwinged Hawk or a Sharp Shinned Hawk. Some of the key features we need to know are the Yellow Beak on this one and the tear drop streaks on his belly. The only other tell tale sign is the Tail and size of the animal which we cannot see in this photograph. You saw the one I just posted last week is really similar to yours. Although yours has a darker head. A lot of Broadwinged Hawks in the book have a white Eyebrow which yours does not which makes me think Sharp Shinned Hawk. But, none of the Sharp Shins in the books have yellow beaks. So I think you have a Broadwinged Hawk there. Either way I am not skilled enough yet to say, but it has added some fun to the game. According to the book the Broad Wnged Hawk seems to be the most common type. And especially the most common to migrate. Hawk Mountains count in a single day can be over a thousand in the month of September.


----------



## EricD (Sep 27, 2010)

Art Photographers said:


> I love your Bird shots as always Eric. But as I get into my Hawks more I see how many different species there are. I am not sure about that Hawk being a Red Shoulder Hawk. I wanna say its a young Broadwinged Hawk or a Sharp Shinned Hawk. Some of the key features we need to know are the Yellow Beak on this one and the tear drop streaks on his belly. The only other tell tale sign is the Tail and size of the animal which we cannot see in this photograph. You saw the one I just posted last week is really similar to yours. Although yours has a darker head. A lot of Broadwinged Hawks in the book have a white Eyebrow which yours does not which makes me think Sharp Shinned Hawk. But, none of the Sharp Shins in the books have yellow beaks. So I think you have a Broadwinged Hawk there. Either way I am not skilled enough yet to say, but it has added some fun to the game. According to the book the Broad Wnged Hawk seems to be the most common type. And especially the most common to migrate. Hawk Mountains count in a single day can be over a thousand in the month of September.



Funny you should bring that up. On another forums we are discussing the same thing. Most people actually think its a Juvi Coppers Hawk. I have another photo of this bird  (side view) which shows the tail better. I will add to this post later this evening.


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 3, 2010)

wow the ducks color is so sharp what a pretty bird.


----------



## Thor316c (Oct 3, 2010)

Great shots!


----------

